# Low Ceiling or Protruding Object?



## Mech (Jun 14, 2013)

2009 IBC

Group R-2, college apartment building

Type B unit [regarding accessibility] dwelling unit

The dwelling unit ceiling height is 8'.

The dwelling unit hallway is 3 ft wide and also has a ceiling height of 8 ft.  Ductwork, hidden by an enclosure, passes beneath the 8 ft ceiling.  The enclosure is 35 inches long, spans the width of the hallway, and has a height of 7 ft.  Is this a protruding object?  Is this allowed?

Thanks!







*1003.2 Ceiling height.* The _means of egress_ shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet 6 inches.

*Exceptions:*

1. Sloped ceilings in accordance with Section 1208.2.

   2. Ceilings of dwelling units and sleeping units within residential occupancies in accordance with Section 1208.2.

   3. Allowable projections in accordance with Section 1003.3.

               4. - 8. Omitted

*1003.3 Protruding objects.* Protruding objects shall comply with the requirements of Sections 1003.3.1 through 1003.3.4.

*1003.3.1 Headroom.* Protruding objects are permitted to extend below the minimum ceiling height required by Section 1003.2 provided a minimum headroom of 80 inches (2032 mm) shall be provided for any walking surface, including walks, _corridors_, _aisles_ and passageways. Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a _means of egress _shall be reduced in height by protruding objects.

*Exception:* Door closers and stops shall not reduce headroom to less than 78 inches (1981 mm).

A barrier shall be provided where the vertical clearance is less than 80  inches (2032 mm) high. The leading edge of such a barrier shall be  located 27 inches (686 mm) maximum above the floor.

*1003.3.2 Post-mounted objects.* A free-standing object mounted on a  post or pylon shall not overhang that post or pylon more than 4 inches  (102 mm) where the lowest point of the leading edge is more than 27  inches (686 mm) and less than 80 inches (2032 mm) above the walking  surface. Where a sign or other obstruction is mounted between posts or  pylons and the clear distance between the posts or pylons is greater  than 12 inches (305 mm), the lowest edge of such sign or obstruction  shall be 27 inches (686 mm) maximum or 80 inches (2032 mm) minimum above  the finished floor or ground.

*Exception:* These requirements shall not apply to sloping portions of _handrails_ between the top and bottom riser of _stairs_ and above the _ramp_ run.

*1003.3.3 Horizontal projections.* Structural elements, fixtures or  furnishings shall not project horizontally from either side more than 4  inches (102 mm) over any walking surface between the heights of 27  inches (686 mm) and 80 inches (2032 mm) above the walking surface.

*Exception: *_Handrails_ are permitted to protrude 41/2 inches (114 mm) from the wall.

*1003.3.4 Clear width.* Protruding objects shall not reduce the minimum clear width of _accessible_ _routes_.

*SECTION 1208 INTERIOR SPACE DIMENSIONS*

*1208.1 Minimum room widths.* _Habitable spaces_,  other than a kitchen, shall not be less than 7 feet (2134 mm) in any  plan dimension. Kitchens shall have a clear passageway of not less than 3  feet (914 mm) between counter fronts and appliances or counter fronts  and walls.

*1208.2 Minimum ceiling heights.* Occupiable spaces, _habitable spaces_ and _corridors_  shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet 6 inches (2286 mm).  Bathrooms, toilet rooms, kitchens, storage rooms and laundry rooms  shall be permitted to have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet  (2134 mm).

*Exceptions:*

1. In one- and two-family _dwellings_,  beams or girders spaced not less than 4 feet (1219 mm) on center and  projecting not more than 6 inches (152 mm) below the required ceiling  height.   2.  If any room in a building has a sloped ceiling, the prescribed ceiling  height for the room is required in one-half the area thereof. Any  portion of the room measuring less than 5 feet (1524 mm) from the  finished floor to the ceiling shall not be included in any computation  of the minimum area thereof.   3. _Mezzanines_ constructed in accordance with Section 505.1.   *1208.2.1 Furred ceiling.*  Any room with a furred ceiling shall be required to have the minimum  ceiling height in two-thirds of the area thereof, but in no case shall  the height of the furred ceiling be less than 7 feet (2134 mm).   *1208.3 Room area.* Every _dwelling_ _unit_ shall have at least one room that shall have not less than 120 square feet (13.9 m2) of _net floor area_. Other habitable rooms shall have a _net floor area_ of not less than 70 square feet (6.5 m2).

*Exception:* Every kitchen in a one- and two-family _dwelling_ shall have not less than 50 square feet (4.64 m2) of _gross floor area_.

*1208.4 Efficiency dwelling units.* An efficiency living unit shall conform to the requirements of the code except as modified herein:

1. The unit shall have a living room of not less than 220 square feet (20.4 m2) of floor area. An additional 100 square feet (9.3 m2) of floor area shall be provided for each occupant of such unit in excess of two.   2. The unit shall be provided with a separate closet.   3.  The unit shall be provided with a kitchen sink, cooking appliance and  refrigeration facilities, each having a clear working space of not less  than 30 inches (762 mm) in front. Light and ventilation conforming to  this code shall be provided.   4. The unit shall be provided with a separate bathroom containing a water closet, lavatory and bathtub or shower.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 14, 2013)

Mech,

You meant Group R-2, ..right?

.


----------



## Mech (Jun 14, 2013)

> Mech,You meant Group R-2, ..right?


Oops . . . Yes, Group R-2.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 14, 2013)

> Is this a protruding object?  Is this allowed?


 No it is not a "Protruding" object it is part of the ceiling. Resize the ductwork to make it fit within the minimum 7'6" ceiling height requirements


----------



## kilitact (Jun 16, 2013)

Appears to be less than the 50% required for headroom, yes it would work


----------



## peach (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree with Kilitact


----------



## steveray (Jun 18, 2013)

It looks like it works as a furred ceiling...


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2013)

guess it works as long as a seven footer does not wlak out that door


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2013)

2 questions



> Appears to be less than the 50% required for headroom, yes it would work


 What code sections is the 50% in? I see 2/3 permitted. 





> It looks like it works as a furred ceiling...


 no definition so are we talking about a soffit or something similar?


----------



## Mech (Jun 18, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2 questions  What code sections is the 50% in? I see 2/3 permitted.


*1003.3.1 Headroom.* Protruding objects are permitted to extend  below the minimum ceiling height required by Section 1003.2 provided a  minimum headroom of 80 inches (2032 mm) shall be provided for any  walking surface, including walks, _corridors_, _aisles_ and passageways. Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a _means of egress _shall be reduced in height by protruding objects.

*Exception:* Door closers and stops shall not reduce headroom to less than 78 inches (1981 mm).

A barrier shall be provided where the vertical clearance is less than 80   inches (2032 mm) high. The leading edge of such a barrier shall be   located 27 inches (686 mm) maximum above the floor.



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> no definition so are we talking about a soffit or something similar?


Are you asking for a description of the construction?  I am not sure what to call this "thing."


----------



## steveray (Jun 18, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2 questions  What code sections is the 50% in? I see 2/3 permitted.  no definition so are we talking about a soffit or something similar?


Yep...think of a cape style house upstairs with a sloped ceiling, it is allowed to be there, just doesn't count towards habitable space....Similar in IBC....anyone taller than 7' is used to ducking....


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess how do you all get past the fifty per cent since it extends the width of the corridor


----------



## steveray (Jun 18, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> I guess how do you all get past the fifty per cent since it extends the width of the corridor


50% of the entire hallway.....


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2013)

Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a means of egress shall be reduced in height by protruding objects.

So is it saying I can have half of my ceiling at four foot level or less or more ???


----------



## Mech (Jun 18, 2013)

> So is it saying I can have half of my ceiling at four foot level or less or more ???


No.  See 1003.3.1. It limits minimum headroom to 80".


----------



## kilitact (Jun 18, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a means of egress shall be reduced in height by protruding objects. So is it saying I can have half of my ceiling at four foot level or less or more ???


No, 80" minimum ceiling height


----------

